
“Adobe Experience Design” (formerly Adobe Comet) is now available - whatever_dude
http://blogs.adobe.com/creativecloud/introducing-adobe-experience-design-cc-preview/
======
techdragon
This looks awesome. But I'm still going to laughing at how silly the name
looks while written. "Adobe XD" it's hard to in-see the hilarious laughter
emoticon once you see it.

------
jinushaun
Someone woke up the sleeping giant. Curious to see how this compares with
Sketch. Simple interactive wireframes is huge.

~~~
whatever_dude
Sketch has a great share of mind right now, and they managed to do what people
needed the most in a really easy way, but there's nothing really attractive
about it that can't easily be replicated (hence the number of clones out
there).

It's more about the concepts it adopts rather than its execution. In my
personal opinion, Sketch is Really Bad Software, with some many UI problems
and discrepancies with features tackled on nonsensically that it baffles me
it's not considered beta.

It's popular because everybody uses it, and everybody uses it because it's
popular, but once a more solid solution exists, I think they're going to be in
a pretty bad position.

Adobe has its own woes and has produced plenty of Really Bad Software, but
they've been at it for so long that if they're really focused and put their
brightest to the task, there's no stopping them.

